# Does FurAffinity list furry comics? Where can I find such a list?



## spidermonkey (Aug 10, 2008)

Does FurAffinity keep a list of online furry comics? If not, where can I find a good list? Especially comics for GENERAL audiences, not mature/adult comics.

(Yes, I already posted this question elsewhere, but I realize that was the wrong place for it.)


----------



## HyPerRifiC (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't think FA has a list but there is www.belfrycomics.net. All the comics have markers next to the link that show what is inside the comic so your not going to click on NSFW content very easily, just make sure the genre filter is set to furry and your all set.


----------



## rocketllama (Aug 10, 2008)

A section for resources like a comics list would be handy.


----------



## Firehazard (Aug 10, 2008)

Geez people.  This is an art posting site, not Your 24-Hour Resource For All Things Furry.

But you know what is?  WikiFur.  They've got a whole category dedicated to comics, and each strip has its own page with a pretty thorough description.

You should go there.

You should go there _now_.  (Monkey Island reference)


----------

